# S340 (non-elite) case mod



## MattTheRadarTech (Apr 6, 2017)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
I5 6600kAsus Gtx 1060 Dual 6gbAsus Z170-A motherboardSamsung 750 500gb SSD

*Mods:*
PSU Shroud removal and paint ( long before s340 elite)Side window expansionCustom made gpu backplate

This is my first build and first mod. I love working on things and building things and this has been a pleasure.


----------



## osossmart (Apr 22, 2017)

Amazing mod, loving it so much, did you use normal glass?


----------



## MattTheRadarTech (May 8, 2017)

osossmart said:


> Amazing mod, loving it so much, did you use normal glass?



Thanks! i used acrylic for the window.


----------



## PinkMachine (May 17, 2017)

Neat and clean, I like it.


----------



## Xephyr (Jun 11, 2017)

Can you go over the process with me on how you painted the PSU shroud? I'm looking to do the same thing to my s340.


----------



## connie (Jun 12, 2017)

wow! That looks amazing!


----------



## MattTheRadarTech (Jun 13, 2017)

Xephyr said:


> Can you go over the process with me on how you painted the PSU shroud? I'm looking to do the same thing to my s340.



I drilled out the rivets holding it in place, removed the shroud and painted it, and then rivet back in. Simple process really and doesn't take long.


----------



## PinkMachine (Jul 4, 2017)

Outstanding. Hook up AIO water cooling on the CPU and it's 10/10!


----------



## Jhelms (Jul 21, 2017)

I love it because it is not too busy. The crazy 50 color builds with blinking lights with 80 miles of coolant lines do not do much for me these days. Simple and clean FTW!


----------



## Justin Kringstad (Aug 4, 2017)

what did you use to cut the door?


----------



## MattTheRadarTech (Aug 22, 2017)

Justin Kringstad said:


> what did you use to cut the door?



A dremel


----------

